# Resource guarding question



## Flower12 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am new here. We are expecting to pick up our F2 cockapoo next Tuesday! We’ve paid the deposit for him already.

I am just a bit worried after reading about resource guarding in Cockapoos. I was wondering how prevalent it is and whether it is just bound to happen if we ever try to take things out of his mouth? It seems to be more prevalent in cocker spaniels and Cockapoos than any other breed? Are there people here that have never had this come up in their cockapoos
The breeder we will be getting him at, this is their first litter. When we came into the house and asked to see the mom, she mildly growled but we just thought she was being protective of her litter at 6 weeks but now it could be that she was resource guarding her litter? Can this be passed on?

I was so excited but now I am just a bit worried because as a family we’ve never owned a dog before and might not know how to deal with this if it comes up.

Sorry for all the questions, I just want to make sure we are making the right decision.


----------

